# I finally did it!



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Well as some of you know, I have had problems with groomers in the past to a point that my little princess is deathly afraid of some tools used, specifically scissors around her face. I did find a great groomer a few months ago, 30 miles away, but she is very basic and no schooling (license), so I have taken on the task completely by myself.

I have been able to always bath & dry, use a Dremel and do Tawni's nails, trim the foot pads, and trim her body to an extent. But today, we had a MAJOR breakthru! Today, I was able to do a full body trim and was able to get rid of that Wolfman Jack face she had going on. She let me trim her entire face and chin without throwing a tantrum! 
I used a 3/4" comb on her legs, followed by a little scissor work, then on her body, chest & underbelly, I used the 3/8" comb. Her hair is wavy so it doesn't show too much of a difference in lengths. I left the top long so she can still have her ponytails, soon-to-be-topknots. Wanted to go shorter on the body, for the "lazy lamb" look, but chickened out.

I also bought one of the Andis QuietAire Ionic/Ceramic Pet Dryers with stand for $20. First impression: Quality wise, not a bad dryer comparable quality of average human hair dryer for same price, stand is a bit on the crappy / cheap side though, but serves it purpose. I used it for the first time today and dryer is great! I was highly impressed after all! It dried Tawni's hair 2x faster than my regular blowdryer and her hair came out softer than normal (used same shampoo & conditioner as always so it has to be the dryer) Stand was efficient, still cheaply made but did do its duty. 

Well, here's some pics of Tawni with her new Doo. I'm so happy how this all went today, I can't stop giggling! :happy dance: 


*Before Todays Hair Cut*
(sporting a dress I made for her)










*After Hair Cut*


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice Job she looks great !

Nothing like being able to do it yourself......Its a good feeling isnt it !

We have only done a few total grooms too,still really new to it all.

I need to look at your dryer set up, my Codie HATES getting blow dried with our human dryer!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Very well done! She looks gorgeous. I've been grooming all afternoon myself - I alwaysfeel so proud when they turn out nice. 

Leslie


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks!!! :biggrin: (still giggling!)

Got the dryer on sale at Petco, they had free shipping offer and I had a few other things to get from there. But, Pet Edge has it too. 
Pet Edge, Andis Dryer

Tawni normally hates the dryer, before we were sitting on the bathroom floor with the dryer laying on the carpet and she would do anything she could to get away from it. But this time she was on the grooming table and the dryer was siting on there too, set on medium & aiming right at her about 16" away, and she didn't care one little bit.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

You did a fantastic job. she looks gorgeous and I think she knows it :wub: 
I am contemplating doing it myself but haven't gotten up the nerve yet. Taking my two to the groomer tomorrow.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You did a great job!!! I think your baby looks terrific.....Now you can buy her clothes if you want, instead of the grooming fee!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: You did a great job, Tawni looks fantastic.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww she is beautiful! :wub: :wub: Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I think she is beautiful! :wub: Looks like you did a great job! I just bought a grooming DVD on eBay that is specifically for Maltese which was highly recommended to me. Haven't had the time to even look at it yet, but am anxious to view it and try the grooming myself. If my results are as good as yours, I would be thrilled. I figure the worst thing that can happen is Gracie would have a "bad hair MONTH!" Anyway, you did a great job; you should be proud of yourself!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Good job! I am very impressed! She looks great :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very nicely done. :cheer:


----------



## WUCT (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, that's really impressive. Makes me want to learn.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, you did a great job! Tawni looks very cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (malahusk @ Jun 17 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792834


> Well as some of you know, I have had problems with groomers in the past to a point that my little princess is deathly afraid of some tools used, specifically scissors around her face. I did find a great groomer a few months ago, 30 miles away, but she is very basic and no schooling (license), so I have taken on the task completely by myself.
> 
> I have been able to always bath & dry, use a Dremel and do Tawni's nails, trim the foot pads, and trim her body to an extent. But today, we had a MAJOR breakthru! Today, I was able to do a full body trim and was able to get rid of that Wolfman Jack face she had going on. She let me trim her entire face and chin without throwing a tantrum!
> I used a 3/4" comb on her legs, followed by a little scissor work, then on her body, chest & underbelly, I used the 3/8" comb. Her hair is wavy so it doesn't show too much of a difference in lengths. I left the top long so she can still have her ponytails, soon-to-be-topknots. Wanted to go shorter on the body, for the "lazy lamb" look, but chickened out.
> ...


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

GReat job, looks wonderful!
Dee :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Tawni looks adorable - very, very cute!!!

You did a great job! I am a home groomer also and it's difficult to do and takes lots of patience and time!
But I do enjoy doing it......people keep telling me practice makes perfect.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Great Job!!! :thumbsup: :aktion033:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

You did a fantastic job!! :thumbsup: Tawni looks fantastic! I've been contemplating trimming Raine's hair off about an inch on her body. I've been doing her face, ear, legs, belly and backside but have not tried an all over trim. I send my gang to the groomer every 3 months but I just want a little maintenance trim but was afraid it may end up choppy. Yours look so good it gave me confidence to try it myself some time during the next week (when I get up enough courage). Stay tuned...

BTW, what kind of scissors do you use?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: Great job...


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 18 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807018


> BTW, what kind of scissors do you use?[/B]


I used the Wahl clippers on the body and legs, but went back over the legs using 8" straight shears followe dby 7 1/2 " thinning shears to blend it in.

Thanks for all the replies! Yes, she was looking very good, but had to trim all over body & legs down to 1/2". She is going in for luxating patella sugery on both back legs Tuesday, so had to cut her super short so it wouldn't require too much fussing over the next 6 weeks. I about cried cutting off all her hair, waited so long for it to get the "lazy lamb" look, now it's all gone!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (malahusk @ Jul 18 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807079


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 18 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807018





> BTW, what kind of scissors do you use?[/B]


I used the Wahl clippers on the body and legs, but went back over the legs using 8" straight shears followe dby 7 1/2 " thinning shears to blend it in.

Thanks for all the replies! Yes, she was looking very good, but had to trim all over body & legs down to 1/2". She is going in for luxating patella sugery on both back legs Tuesday, so had to cut her super short so it wouldn't require too much fussing over the next 6 weeks. I about cried cutting off all her hair, waited so long for it to get the "lazy lamb" look, now it's all gone!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the information on the shears. Mine's too small, I need to get new ones. 

Hope all goes well with Tawni's surgery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww :wub: tawni looks great!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You did a fantastic job. Tawni looks great. I love the cut. I can't get over what a good job you did. Tawni is so cute. Her face shows off so nicely now the way you did it. Great, great, great. :two thumbs up: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

